# Upgrading the battery



## bigblackbrute

Just bought me one of these for the teryx. Have plenty of juice now

fatboyz customz


----------



## Polaris425

nice! does it fit right in the stock box?


----------



## bigblackbrute

Also have a fuelatv box coming with it. 

fatboyz customz


----------



## 2010Bruterider

So this is an additional battery? That seems like a good battery. It should power whatever you need. 925 CCA? That's more than my truck battery!


----------



## bigblackbrute

Naw replacing the stock battery with it. Should be plenty to run my stereo light bar and anything else i need

fatboyz customz


----------



## brutemike

bigblackbrute said:


> Naw replacing the stock battery with it. Should be plenty to run my stereo light bar and anything else i need
> 
> fatboyz customz


Nice I need one for the brute i'm sick of my winch killing my battery when in use.How much did it run u.


----------



## J2!

I just put a yellow top Optima in the ranger,heard nothing but great things about them, dropped right in the stock place like it was made for it !! Should be good to go now too for tunes, lights, etc...:bigok: That looks like a good one. Let us know how it holds up...


----------



## bigblackbrute

brutemike said:


> Nice I need one for the brute i'm sick of my winch killing my battery when in use.How much did it run u.


Brutemike i dnt believe one of these will fit on a brute. Lol. Think its gone be a squeeze on the rex. Battery new is about 180 plus tax. I got mine from a guy that boughy it used for a month and sold his teryx. Mount and battery was 150

fatboyz customz


----------



## bigblackbrute

J2! said:


> I just put a yellow top Optima in the ranger,heard nothing but great things about them, dropped right in the stock place like it was made for it !! Should be good to go now too for tunes, lights, etc...:bigok: That looks like a good one. Let us know how it holds up...


These are on par with optimas some claim better guess i will see. Buddy dropped a red top in his rzr and he noticed alot of difference in stuff. Its was all for the good. 

fatboyz customz


----------



## Agarcia

More power!!


----------



## Bruiser

Yeah I just ordered the Odyssey PC925L battery myself for my rzr. It fits in the stock location, no mods needed. Be sure to get the L version to put the positive terminal on left side though. $166 is cheapest I found shipped from www.batterymart.com


----------



## bigblackbrute

Mine fit in my rex great

fatboyz customz


----------

